# Questions générales sur iPad



## sixuN60 (11 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir à tous,

Réfléchissant de plus en plus à l'acquisition d'un futur iPad, j'aimerais avoir quelques éclaircissement sur certains points. 

Est-il possible de lire des films en 4K sur l'Ipad, et tous les formats sont ils lisibles (j'ai essentiellement des .AVI et .MKV)?

Est-il possible de créer des dossiers sur le "bureau" de l'Ipad comme par exemple un dossier FILMS qui regroupe les différents fichiers que l'on a mis dessus? Pareil pour des fichiers de traitement de texte comme PAGES, sans devoir ouvrir systématiquement PAGES pour avoir nos différents fichiers.

Comment peut on augmenter la capacité de stockage de notre iPad ? Existe il des adaptateurs USB/IPAD ou autres?

Merci de vos différentes réponses, sachant que mon usage serait de faire en sorte qu'il soit comme un ordinateur portable, autrement dit pour surfer sur internet (chose qui n'est pas compliquée à faire sur iPad), lire des films, et éventuellement travailler dessus, notamment du traitement de texte?)

Petite question à part entière : J'ai un iMac, et j'ai toujours eu peur de sauvegarder dans l'icloud. Certes je trouve le fait de pouvoir modifier et accéder à son fichier via plusieurs appareils très pratique, mais imaginons qu'un jour le fichier disparaisse de l'Icloud?

Merci à tous,

Clément


----------



## lineakd (11 Novembre 2015)

@sixuN60, il existe des apps de lecteurs vidéos qui permettront de lire une multitude de fichiers vidéos. Je ne sais pas pour le 4k n'ayant pas encore tester et je ne vois pas l'utilité de regarder un vidéo 4k sur un écran de 9,7".
Pour les dossiers sur le springboard à voir avec les apps launcher ou workflow mais sur ios, on ouvre l'app d'abord avant le fichier.
Tu peux te servir de plusieurs périphériques comme leef ibridge, iaccess, etc...
Il existe beaucoup d'apps de traitement de texte sur l'app store et ainsi que quelques apps de navigation sur le web.
Comme sur tout autre support, on le sauvegarde ailleurs au cas où. Il existe beaucoup d'autres clouds.


----------



## sixuN60 (11 Novembre 2015)

Pour la 4K, je te parle pas forcément de l'ipad Air...

Merci pour ton premier retour, question bête mais lors d'un transfert d'un film sur iMac vers iPad, où le fichier se stocke t'il par défaut?


----------



## lineakd (11 Novembre 2015)

@sixuN60, quel iPad vas tu acheté?
Dans l'app de lecture vidéo de ton choix à partir d'tunes ou en passant par le réseau wifi mais il est aussi possible de passer par des logiciels sur mac en étant connecter en usb.


----------



## sixuN60 (11 Novembre 2015)

Je parle de l'ipad pro. Bien que je ne sois qu'au stade du questionnement, loin d'être certain de l'acheter ! C'est pourquoi je me renseigne déjà si ce que je souhaite faire est possible sur un iPad !

Autre question, il est impossible d'avoir un fichier PAGES comme un CV sur sa tablette, de le modifier mais que celui-ci soit enregistré que sur la tablette et non sur le drive?


----------



## sixuN60 (11 Novembre 2015)

Launcher et workflow sont les finders que tu recommandes?


----------



## lineakd (12 Novembre 2015)

@sixuN60, ce ne sont pas des finders. Ce sont des apps qui permettent de réaliser certaines choses sur la tablette. 
Car sous iOS, on peut créer des dossiers d'apps mais pas de fichiers sauf peut-être avec de la bidouille en créant un lien de ce dossier en s'aidant de certaines apps.
En désactivant l'iCloud drive pour l'app pages mais ce sera pour tous les fichiers de l'app et pas uniquement le fichier du cv.


----------



## adixya (14 Novembre 2015)

Je dis pas que c'est impossible, mais c'est improbable de perdre un fichier sur cloud, car on imagine bien qu'il y a des dispositifs de sécurité vis à vis de défaillances matérielles, que le fichier est sauvegardé en plusieurs exemplaires, sur différents serveurs...
Après si on a un mac, le dossier iCloud local est sauvegardé par Time machine donc il est toujours possible de récupérer d'anciennes versions des fichiers par ce biais quand bien même le cloud aurait un problème. 

Pour utiliser un iPad comme un pc, je pense que iOS est beaucoup trop limité. Un ordinateur en complément est toujours indispensable, à moins de n'avoir des usages que très basiques et simplifiés par l'utilisation de la tablette (mails messages...). Pour la productivité, on peut faire des trucs sur iPad, mais le confort est bien supérieur sur un ordinateur avec le système d'exploitation adéquat.


----------



## lineakd (14 Novembre 2015)

@adixya, ce n'est pas le système mais les logiciels qui te le permettent donc il te faut juste des apps pour cette productivité qui semble te manquer sur la tablette ou le smartphone.


----------

